# linux 2.6.29 and Ricoh 05ca:1839 on amd64

## rzolau

Hi, is there any chance to make Ricoh 05ca:1839 webcam working on amd64 with 2.6.29 kernel?

Thanks,

rzolau

----------

## poly_poly-man

well, can we have some information?  :Wink: 

was it working before? do you know which driver it's supposed to use? can you search for which driver it's supossed to use?

----------

## rzolau

There are two drivers r5u870 and ov51x-jpeg that should work. And they work with kernels < 2.6.27. However, both fail to compile with 2.6.29 (problem with v4l being completely replaced by v4l2) and I just wonder if there are some other drivers (working with 2.6.29) that I don't know about.

Thanks,

rzolau

----------

## scolpi

I have a Ricoh webcam on my laptop 

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05ca:1836 Ricoh Co., Ltd

 

It works fine with r5u87x-881.tar.gz (wget http://repo.intilinux.com/r5u87x-881.tar.gz) where there is the firmware, but everytime I start my pc I must go into r5u87x-881dbd07a263 directory and type:

```
rmmod uvcvudeo

./loader

r5u87x firmware loader v0.1

Searching for device...

Found camera   : 05ca:1836

Firmware       : ucode/r5u87x-05ca-1836.fw

Camera reports positive microcode state.

Camera reports microcode version 0x0115.

Not doing anything - camera already setup.

Successfully uploaded firmware to device 05ca:1836!

modprobe uvcvideo

```

before lshw -C multimedia gave me:

 *Quote:*   

> -usb UNCLAIMED
> 
>        description: Video
> 
>        vendor: Ricoh Co., Ltd
> ...

 

after:

 *Quote:*   

> -usb
> 
>        description: Video
> 
>        vendor: Ricoh Co., Ltd
> ...

 

what is the problem?

----------

## scolpi

I have solved in this way:

In /root

```
tar -xvzf r5u87x-881.tar.gz

cd r5u87x-881dbd07a263/

ln loader /usr/bin/loadfirmwarecam

mkdir /usr/lib64/r5u87x/

cp -r ucode   /usr/lib64/r5u87x/

cd /root

mkdir bin

cd bin/

vi webcam_init.sh  
```

write this:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> /sbin/rmmod uvcvideo
> 
> /usr/bin/loadfirmwarecam
> ...

 

save and close

```

chmod u+x webcam_init.sh

vi /etc/init.d/cam_init
```

write this:

 *Quote:*   

> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

save and close

```
updare-rc  add cam_init boot
```

It'will work fine from next reboot!!!

----------

## dsp

Hi, everybody

I also has the Ricoh webcam. And I would like know if the kernel integrates the ricoh's driver? Or if the kernel doesn't have a generic driver to load the firmeware?

I has 2.6.30 kernel.

Thinks,

I will test the method given by scolpi and it works fine.

----------

